# Fun and unexpected ride!



## MrFry (Jan 29, 2008)

Caught my new PB kayak fish this last weekend at Seneca lake while bass fishing. I didn't catch any bass flipping my jig but did manage this beast! It was a good 10 minute fight, thank God for Suffix braid!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, now that's fun in the yak. Nice pix too.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

WOW! Heck of a flattie. That had to be a fun battle. Nice job getting her landed. Thanks for sharing your PB!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Heck yeah man !!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn, dude!!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

That's awesome. Had to be a huge adrenalin rush


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Man that's a good one, nice fish! I catch catfish a lot on jig/pig and spinnerbaits.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome fish, had to have been a blast to bring in! No offense to bass but that had to be more fun.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

What a surprise fish! Great job on landing that beast! Congrats!


----------



## MrFry (Jan 29, 2008)

It was awesome! It was also the only fish I caught so it was well worth it. Always an adventure in the yak...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

That's a horse of a fish! Nice work!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Just like in "Ghostbusters" , you got slimed!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow nice fish


----------

